# Any shoutheast ND brood reports??



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I was out in SE ND right after the snow left and there were alot of birds. any reports of how the nesting is turning out after the flooding this spring? any *SE* ND reports would be greatly apreciated!!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

i was out and about today and seen 2 hens with chicks and a lot of roosters looks likes its goin to be a good year!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Am seeing some broods that are well developed in maturity. However there are many more single hens, which might indicate lost nests due to the flooding. (?) So possibly there will quite a few immature birds in Oct. from a second try.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks like the SW is going to be loaded again this year. Took a short drive SW of Biz last weekend...Lot's of cover, lot's of broods. SE looked good as well!


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Lot's of water in SE ND - the high amounts of rain in Richland, Sargent and Dickey county sure was evident when I was there. Drove all over the area a couple weeks ago and was surprised that we only saw one bunch of ducklings. As high as the water was I was wondering if the nests might have been flooded out.

One of the DNR biologists told me that the peak hatch is the first week of June so I would guess the rains in June must have had some impact on the pheasant hatch.


----------

